
How Much Do Music and Movie Piracy Really Hurt the U.S. Economy? - llambda
http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/01/12/how-much-do-music-and-movie-piracy-really-hurt-the-u-s-economy?
======
byoung2
It's likely that the effects are quite different for movies and for music. For
movies it seems much more likely that downloading a pirated movie directly
substitutes for renting one, since the experience is largely the same
(watching on your computer or streaming it through a set-top box).

Music, however, is possibly helped by piracy (the artists more than the
labels). I have downloaded pirated albums worth $10 from some artists, only to
go see them several times at concerts worth $50-100. If I hadn't heard a deep
album track from the pirated album, I would never have gotten into those
artists.

